# honda hs1132 having problems starting



## shredder25 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey new here.

I just picked up a honda 1132 snowblower for free. The person i got it from told me they couldnt get it to run.

I get it home had no gas so i put fresh gas in it. Pull it over and it starts for a few seconds then dies but struggles while its running. I figured the carb was dirty so i pulled it apart and everything was clean. 

So i ran to the store and grabbed a new plug. Threw it in and it did the same thing. Started for a few seconds then died.

It will not even start at all when you have the choke on. 

I was told these have an oil level sensor that when the oil is low it will cut the engine off. Checked the oil and its right where it needs to be. 

Engine also has great compression.

Im kind of dumb founded on why it wont run. If anyone has any advice on what direction i could go from here that would be great.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Did I read that right? You got an 1132 for FREE! Good golly I wish I had your neighbor.

There should be a carb drain valve. Turn it to open it up to make sure gas runs out. If it doesn't, then the float is stuck or clogged. Carbs can look clean as a whistle when you look at them, but there are tiny little passages in them that if blocked, will cause you head aches. Look at this web site for a check list for Honda's GX series carbs. Check out the green section on the left of the page. It describes the problem you're having. There's also a video under the service tab showing how to clean it, in case there's nothing better on TV some night, it's good to watch.

Carburettor check sheets - Honda Engines

Oh, if you can't get it running, send me your address, I'll be over and take it off your hands.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Honda carbs have 2 bowls. There is a smaller sediment cup before the main bowl.


----------



## shredder25 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok so i found a kit online with a carb, coil, spark plug, air filter, and re coil so i bought it and figured if anything was wrong with it that would cover it.

First put the new carb on and it did the same thing. Will start for a few seconds the quit.

Put the new coil on it for the **** of it since i got a new one. Did the same thing.

I also checked the compression and its at 100psi. 

Ive been wrenching my whole life and am a pretty good mechanic. Can usually figure anything out.

I have no clue on why this thing will not run. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

shredder25 said:


> Ok so i found a kit online with a carb, coil, spark plug, air filter, and re coil so i bought it and figured if anything was wrong with it that would cover it.
> 
> First put the new carb on and it did the same thing. Will start for a few seconds the quit.
> 
> ...


id just give up on it and i will get it out of your way !! i wont even charge any disposal fee !! ok, back to reality....... have you tried force feeding fuel to the carb after it starts ? ( i use a syringe ( no pointy part) that you can get for free from a pharmacy or vet) what does the plug look like after a few of the couple second runs ? there must be a way to bypass the low oil shutdown, just to rule that out as the issue.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

as far as i know honda 2 stage snowblowers do not have a low oil sensor. did you check the valve lash. maybe you have a clogged/collapsing fuel line or a bad fuel filter(built into the fuel nipple on the tank).


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Check the gas cap and make sure it is venting. Try starting it with out the cap on.

Also make sure there are not air leaks between the carb and intake manifold. This mess up the mixture.

This would be a long shot and I hope this is not the case but the timing may be off a hair. check the fly wheel key and make sure it is not sheared.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bypass the low oil sensor, sometimes they go bad. I'd also check the valve clearance and see if maybe the exhaust valve is too tight and not closing all the way. About 0.003" is good.


----------



## shredder25 (Nov 6, 2015)

I figured it out.

When i got the snowblower i pulled the cover off of the air cleaner. There was no air cleaner but a huge mouse nest. So my theory was after a while that it sucked the rats nest through and tried to shoot it out of the exhaust.

Pulled the exhaust off and i couldnt blow threw it. So i pulled yhe screen out of it anf sure enough there was nest in there. Put it back on and pulled it over 2 times and it fired right up and bkew the remainder of the nest out. 

Fires up first pull now.

Thanks for all your guys help.

I do have another question tho lol. One of the tracks are a little loose. How to you tighten those


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Darned rodents! That'll do it. Engines aren't anything more than an air pump. Such air in one side, mix a little fuel with it and blow it out the other side. Can't do that with vermin take up residence.

Glad to hear you got it figured out.

Take a look in the owner's manual. It'll tell you how to adjust the tension on the tracks. If you didn't get it with the machine, you can download it on Honda's Power Equipment web site. There's a couple of them listed. Pick the one that falls into the serial number range of the one you have.

Honda Snow Blowers - Two Stage - Owners Manuals


----------

